# Blending Dart Vivs with Large Aquariums?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I recently saw an article in an aquarium enthusiest magazine(I wish I could remember the name...),and I was completely blown away by this particular aquascape. The aquarium was probably 8-10' long, about 4' deep, and probably 4' tall(maybe more, hard to tell). It was positioned in the home as a "wall" dividng a room. The thing that was most intriguing to me was the plants used in the aquarium were growing out of the water and spilling over the edges as home foliage. It looked like a glimpse under the mangroves in a river or something with these beautiful plants growing on the surface, under the water, through and beyond the water. Looked amazing. So it started me thinking that if you were to be able to mount a dart frog viv in such a manner that it would give the illusion that they blend or lead into one another when they are in fact completely seperated, wouldn't that be an amazing showpiece? Has anyone tried something like this? If so please share thoughts, pics, anything, lmao!

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

That must of looked awesome!!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have an idea sketched using the Paint Program. See next post...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here it is. Forgive the lack of artistry, I NEVER use these programs, lol.

JBear


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Check out the threads on planted ripariums here. I've never done one but they look really cool, plants in and on the surface of the water.
Bryan


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

You might be interested in some of Yikesjason's projects over on The Planted Tank forum. He's done a couple of different ones, I think this is the most recent: Yikesjason's 150 wide discus tank: 11/7 picture

I guess the main issue would be how to create the illusion that the plants growing out the top of the tank are actually coming from inside the tank, since obviously you'd need the viv to be covered if you were keeping frogs in there. Perhaps have a separate tank or clear container (I'm thinking something like a rear-hung overflow compartment) on the back of the tank, with the plants growing up it and perhaps further up onto an epi-wall?

I may try something like this some day. I love houseplants, but, unfortunately, so does one of my cats. This might be a good way to keep them out of reach...


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

That's really pretty. The tank could be blended better if someone had the ambition to do so. It would be cool to do it with a tank that's built into the wall.

I always had the idea of doing foam work on the walls like they do at rides at places like Disney world. Almost like your frog room is like walking into a cave or something. Not sure if I've seen anyone on here do something like that but I'm sure it's done.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I believe this is the same tank that was on the cover of tropical fish magazine Jan. 2011. The cover picture shows it with more growth on top. I'm a bit of a freshwater planted tank nerd and like all of amano's tanks and aquascaping styles.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Fantastic link! The facility with ALL THOSE LOVELY planted aquascapes video is amazing. Newt people everywhere are drooling and wishing... All my thanks for supplying these videos!

JBear


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Takashi Amano is a master at his craft. If you see a pristine tank in a magazine or part of an ad there is a good chance that Amano designed it.

Here he is at his house showing off one of my favorite tanks.










And here is a nice FTS of the one at his house from the video


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Glorious, wonderful, magical....art...

JBear


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the look of rimless and open-topped tanks, and they're definitely all the rage now thanks in large part to Amano, but I don't personally find them very practical. Too much evaporation and risk of losing livestock.

I like the special surrounds people are starting to put together to get around that, like using epiweb over/behind a tank, etc.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I love the look of rimless and open-topped tanks, and they're definitely all the rage now thanks in large part to Amano, but I don't personally find them very practical. Too much evaporation and risk of losing livestock..


You are absolutely correct. I guess people forgot fish can jump. Another example of design over function.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

I love this tank...he has now put bird screen and has finches laying eggs in the dry section...too cool.

PlantGeek :: Album

thread on aquaria central
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...M-VIVARIUM-I-M-UNSURE-BUT-I-THINK-YOU-LL-LIKE


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

Those are crazy awesome. Makes me think I need more room in the house.


----------

